# Journal Embeded Images? How?



## Lunar_Prodigy (Aug 10, 2007)

I see you have the HTML code in journals

i uploaded an image on photobucket and copied the  tags as usual, but when i post my journal i only get a the text, not an image

is something not working right? Am i doing it wrong? Or is nobody able to post images into their journals with external links like this?

I have seen images in other journals befor i think?

probally a quick simple question but some help with be great ^^ thanks guys


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 10, 2007)

There is a list of the tags and codes that work on FA here:

http://www.wikiffinity.net/index.php?title=Tags_and_Codes

drawn from the master list:

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/41799/

However, being able to post images in journals is disabled. It stops people posting images intended to adversely impact on others browsing experiences (10,000x1 pixels et al).


----------

